# Supernatural - the remix



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

To celebrate the launch of the new Supernatural version in a 200ml plastic pot (officially available next Wednesday, 13th August) we have remixed the Supernatural recipe. The new formulation offers improved performance, but is softer, meaning it is less likely to dislodge from the wooden containers it will also come in.

We have 10x panel pots (30ml) of remixed Supernatural to give away to the first ten posters below.

The conditions are:

a) You can't be a Supernatural customer already (we did a giveaway for Supernatural customers on the Dodo Forum).
b) You can't be a Dodo reseller or detailer as I'll pop one in the post for you upon request if you are.
c) You CAN be a Dodo Juice cynic, sealant lover, I Love Lucy fanclub member, whatever. We don't care. We're just spreading a little juice.

Names below please. And please PM me your address if successful.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

1. Alan W

Look forward to comparing this with the original SN sample pot I've just bought! :lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

2. Harley (If i qualify cheers Dom.)


----------



## urbanmyth (May 10, 2006)

3. urbanmyth (thanks)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S

Suprisingly I haven't used a single Dodo product yet


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

5. brendans225 (if your willing to post to me that is  ) ............hell i'll pay for postage


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

1. Alan W
2. Harley (If i qualify cheers Dom.) 
3. urbanmyth (thanks) 
4. Neil_S
5. brendans225 (if your willing to post to me that is  )
6 Beancounter


----------



## designer1 (May 23, 2008)

Designer 1 please


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

5. Mr Ocd


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Ducky


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

8) Lespaul

Darren


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Neil_S
> 
> Suprisingly I haven't used a single Dodo product yet


Easy to tell 

still playing with plastics :lol:


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

marcus_rs4

Think I was 8 or 9?


----------



## Citikka (Jan 30, 2008)

Citikka


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

9 MrP


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I make the final list based on posting order as....

1. Alan_W
2. Harley
3. Urbanmyth
4. Neil_S
5. Brendans225
6. Beancounter
7. Designer1
8. Mr OCD
9. Ducky
10. Lespaul


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

balls


----------



## rich-hill (May 13, 2008)

arg thats annoying i want some


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

****
!!!


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

Ah didn't get reply done in time...


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

you did check post 16 didnt you


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

OK, STOP THE CLOCK!!!!

Everyone posting here before this post will get one. Please PM me your addresses asap if I don't have them already. I'll get them out today if possible.

All the best
Dom
SAMPLE GIVEAWAY HAS NOW ENDED - Sorry


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

**** it


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> OK, STOP THE CLOCK!!!!
> 
> Everyone posting here before this post will get one. Please PM me your addresses asap if I don't have them already. I'll get them out today if possible.
> 
> ...


And for this reason is why I respect the DoDo range so much.

You said 10 and given away more so as not to upset people.

What a great gesture and one of the reasons why your range is that little 'different'

Superb Products, Superb Service :thumb:


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Mike206 (May 25, 2008)

Bloody hell, I would have loved to try this.


----------



## mark1319 (Sep 9, 2007)

Vail3r said:


>


Ditto


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Gutted, I was reading the announcement threads and didn't see this one.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Ballbag.....


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Dammit 

Too slow... :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Why do I always see things like this too late? :wall: :lol: Ah well, never mind - well done to all those who have one coming


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

NOOOOO! i was asking about this, this morning


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Oh bottom!!!


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like I will have to get a full pot now!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Damm,

Ill just have to do with the old sample I have


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bugger 

Been out all day and I go and miss this...


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

gutted!!! the one day i dont get on!!! lol


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Darn, Too Late 
Ron


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

looking forward to the sample  !


----------



## rich.h44 (Apr 5, 2008)

i aways      miss the good stuff i wish i had better access to the net (


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Many thanks Dom :thumb:
Received this morning, can't wait to try it out.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

mine arrived...thankyou very much can't wait to try it now!!!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Recieved today, mucho thanks Dom. :thumb:


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Recieved mine today, many thanks Dom :thumb:

Darren


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Received today, many thanks Dom! :thumb::wave:


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Got mine as well  - Thanks!


----------



## urbanmyth (May 10, 2006)

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good stuff... let me know how you get on with it. One respondent has already taken a few shots of old vs new SN and the sheeting of the remix is even better. Anyway, all comments welcome


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

i want one


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Received today also! 

Many thanks Dom! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## dreaddan (Mar 9, 2007)

Nooo typical - the few days ive been pc less!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Im going to have to get my skates on and use my big pot of SN i purchased 6 weeks back to get a refill of the newer, better stuff :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Dam it, I haven't used my first panel pot!!! Now there is another one :lol:


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Got mine too! 

Thanks Dom, its much appreciated (kinda, cos I know I am gonna buy the big pot now!)


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks Dom, just arrived through the letterbox :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

me too 

love the texture of the new one - softer but not too soft :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Got mine this morning Dom, many thanks.

Its given a great finish to my Mac  (Its raining, and it was the closest wax'able thing to me)


----------



## DomA (Feb 1, 2008)

I guess I missed this?

Dom


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Dom, Thanks , it arrived today and will be on display at BMW Gaydon on Sunday 

Rob


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Dam it, I haven't used my first panel pot!!! Now there is another one :lol:


I'll take your first one off your hands if you like !!??


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

ahh bu**er, bin on Hol lol.


----------



## dave c (Oct 15, 2006)

typical missed out again


----------



## Macmini (Aug 9, 2007)

recieved it today - thanx a lot 
will be testing it a.s.a.p !


----------



## kenny12 (Aug 22, 2008)

any chance of getting a sample in Australia


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

And in Portugal?


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

And Guernsey in the Channel Islands !!!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

v2 samples are now with resellers in the UK and beyond, but the giveaway has ended... sorry guys... I offered 20x and gave away 40x so I was being as generous as possible but you still had to be quick. Fortune favours those with a keen eye and a finger on the return key!


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

bu**er just seen this now, i need to look at more parts of the forum more often.

well done to those who got there in time


----------



## ameet (Jul 23, 2008)

7. Ameet
looking forward to receiving this, have never tried any of the dodo products so looking forward to this


----------



## Abbo1986 (Jul 14, 2008)

ameet said:


> 7. Ameet
> looking forward to receiving this, have never tried any of the dodo products so looking forward to this


***, try reading a thread first :lol:


----------



## ameet (Jul 23, 2008)

lol just saw the rest of the pages


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

7 stoneyfordni


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Any left for little me :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

8 ROSSWITHAOCD because I dont have any dodo stuff


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL, this ended on p3 exactly 2.5 months ago.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Worth a punt


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

:lol:Time to start another one Dom. Me first for my cheek


----------

